# Looking for Dynamark 836 transmission drive belt number



## Jody Vincenzes (Apr 4, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I am looking for the transmission drive belt number for my 1974/75 Dynamark 836 with rear discharge. I thought I saw somewhere that the deck and transmission belts were the same number (48044). I replaced the deck belt with a belt that cross referenced to the 48044 and it worked great. We then tried the same number belt for the transmission and found that it is to short.

If nobody has the number at least the size would be great.

The mower model # is 5285 4100 if this helps.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jody Vincenzes (Apr 4, 2020)

Well, I asked to soon as I may have solved my own issue. After additional searching of the world wide web, I found what I believe is the belt number for my mower. The belt number that I found for the 5285 series tractors is Noma 39454 (Dayco L488). The dimensions are 1/2" X 88".

If anyone can confirm or deny this that would be great.

Thank you again.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You may be able to take the old drive belt to a mower or auto supply outlet and have them tell you exactly what belt you need.


----------

